# hGH Supplements



## LHF63 (Mar 22, 2005)

Anybody know of a good hGH product?  Now that the prohormones are banned, lots of companies are pushing them.  I tried Secretagogue-One awhile back and didn't have particularly good results -- just felt a little hyper.  Also, I like to take a cassein protein at bedtime, so I'd be interested in an hGH product that doesn't say "take before bed on an empty stomach."

Thanks for any recommendations,
Lou


----------



## BigTex (Mar 22, 2005)

The only "real" HGH isn't a pill.  Brands like Humatrope, Saizen, Gentropin, etc. are injectable.  The downside is that real HGH is expensive.  Be ready to spend north of $500 per month to do it right.


----------



## LHF63 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks, BigTex.  Twice that easily around here (central Florida).  Anyway, I realize the powders and pills aren't "real" but are supposed to be hGH precursors.  I was wondering if anyone had anything positive to report from them.


----------

